# Review: Cube shops in Hong Kong



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 13, 2012)

As a Canadian visiting Hong Kong to see relatives, I've had the opportunity of checking out a few locations where puzzles were sold.

*Tung Choi Street (Also known as Ladies street/Ladies Market/女人街)*
*MTR: Mong Kok Station, Exit E.*
While this is not a place primarily known for selling cubes, there will be a few street vendors that sell these, however, in my opinion and experience, people may try to rip you off. If you're good at haggling a price, you may be able to get some good deals, but it is really useful to know the general prices of these puzzles online first. A guy here tried to sell me a ShengShou 6x6x6 for $680 HK, which translates (today's exchange rate is 1USD=7.75710939HKD) to $87.66 US. He later offered to sell it for $500, but we decided it would not be worth the effort to haggle, given how high he set his prices. There are a variety of cubes here, although most of them are cubical puzzles. I have seen pyraminx, gem, fishers cube, and a few others here. If you're going to visit the area to buy other neat items, for cheap, this is a nice place to check for cubes, but I do not generally recommend buying cubes here unless you think you can get a good price.

*"Toys and Gifts" Puzzle Store*
*Shop S62, 2/F, PHASE 1, Amoy Plaza, 77 Ngau Tau Kok (牛頭角), Kowloon, Hong Kong
MTR: Kowloon Bay Station, Exit B, Cross the “skybridge” and turn right. (It helps to remember that the system of numbering floors in Hong Kong is that the first floor is above the main floor)*
Here I found that the person who managed the shop was very nice, and the prices set were very reasonable. Having visited here after trying at Tung Choi Street, I was happy to be able to buy a ShengShou 5x5x5 ($90), ShengShou 6x6x6 ($150), ShengShou 7x7x7 ($160), ShengShou 8x8x8 ($300), for a total of $700 HK ($90 US). Although he doesn't haggle (which given the prices, I think is a reasonable decision not to), he also gave me a free bottle of aerosol silicon lubricant. This shop contains a variety of puzzles from the WitEden 3x3x9, to the Gigaminx, to puzzles shaped like Batman and Darth Maul. I thought the guy here, which he was very honest in his pricings, he did speak little English. However, as a guy who has only started getting into speedcubing about 5 months ago (and thus having little experience with these), I had a lot of trouble figuring out which cubes (particularly the 3x3s) were which. This place, in my opinion, is well worth the time to visit.
Contact: Michael Li
TEL: 91924562
[email protected]
www.iq-puzzle.com.hk

*HKNowStore*
*Shop S01, 1/F, Red Mall, 501 Jaffe Road, Causeway Bay (銅鑼灣), Hong Kong (Near President Theatre)
MTR: Causeway Bay, Exit C (or D), Cross the road to Jaffe Road, Red Mall (Entrance is beside President Theatre), up the escalator. It’s hard to miss, it will be on your left, and should be the second shop)*
This is probably the most well known cube store in Hong Kong, with more than a few mentions on the rest of the forums. The first thing I noticed about this place is that its physical location is really small. The cubes are piled to the roof, and there’s little (as in no) room to walk. By the time I visited this place, my parents thought that I bought enough cubes already and spent too much time deliberating on which to buy, so my visit here was kept relatively brief. The owner was helpful and I found the prices were reasonable, although not extremely cheap. I bought a Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi 42mm for $70 HK, a ShengShou 4x4x4 for $80 HK (Which IS a bit more expensive than online, but I need one for Guangdong Open 2012, and I didn’t get my lightake order in time), and a few cheap cubes for $20 each. In terms of completeness of types of puzzles, this is the best place to go to.
Contact:
http://www.hknowstore.com/

DNA Shopping Mall 2/F
*more to be added later*

*Additional locations that I have not (yet) visited:*
“...one at 1 Sai Yeung Choi Street, in Mongkok, which is in Kowloon, the main island of Hong Kong, if you don't intend on going to Hong Kong island. Take note that the one in Mongkok is mainly a gift shop, and there's probably only a few shelves of cubes, and that it opens only after 4pm.”
- goshypimple, 12-19-2010 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26204-Buying-Cubes-in-Hong-Kong
If you’re going to Tung Choi Street/Ladies market, this street should be right next to it. Unfortunately I found out about this after, so whether or not I will visit this at all remains to be seen; if I do, I will update this.


Edit: Someone please tell me if this is the right place to submit this type of thread. There's a different section for Reviews, but that appears only to be for cubes, not cube shops. "Where to buy" is under hardware, but this doesn't seem to fit perfectly with this type of thread either. Thanks.


----------



## polomuncher (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

I realise this post is old, but I have just recently been in Hong Kong and have visited the locations above so thought it would be appropriate to give an update to this post. Not great news at all really. Firstly, I found out before my trip that HKNowstore's store in Causeway Bay had shut a few months ago so didn't bother going there. Next I visited all the other stores (Tung Choi St, Amoy Plaza, Sai Yeung Choi St) and am sad to report that they have all also been replaced by other stores. Very disappointing but at the same time understandable considering how easy (and cheap) it is to buy online, with many stores giving free shipping. Nonetheless, good day out and good way to see the city.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 3, 2013)

polomuncher said:


> Hi,
> 
> I realise this post is old, but I have just recently been in Hong Kong and have visited the locations above so thought it would be appropriate to give an update to this post. Not great news at all really. Firstly, I found out before my trip that HKNowstore's store in Causeway Bay had shut a few months ago so didn't bother going there. Next I visited all the other stores (Tung Choi St, Amoy Plaza, Sai Yeung Choi St) and am sad to report that they have all also been replaced by other stores. Very disappointing but at the same time understandable considering how easy (and cheap) it is to buy online, with many stores giving free shipping. Nonetheless, good day out and good way to see the city.



Thanks for the notification. I'm in Hong Kong right now too and was thinking of visiting some cube stores. Too bad.

Double post, sorry. I went to Tung Choi Street today, and saw the vendor with cubes. So expensive. 

SS 5x5 was 350 HKD, which is around 45 USD. Talked it down to 250, but couldn't go any further than that.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 8, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Double post, sorry. I went to Tung Choi Street today, and saw the vendor with cubes. So expensive.
> 
> SS 5x5 was 350 HKD, which is around 45 USD. Talked it down to 250, but couldn't go any further than that.



I wonder if it's that same guy...


----------



## Exsufflicate (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm... Is there an updated list of shops that sell cubes at a decent price then?
I'm gonna be in HK for a few weeks and I was hoping to get some new speedcubes during that time.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Exsufflicate said:


> Hmm... Is there an updated list of shops that sell cubes at a decent price then?
> I'm gonna be in HK for a few weeks and I was hoping to get some new speedcubes during that time.



If there is, it won't be by me. I haven't been in Hong Kong since my original post. Perhaps try emailing some of the stores based in Hong Kong and see if they still exist. Perhaps they're still around, but just moved.

If you end up going up to the mainland though, keep an eye out for cubes in the malls and such; you may be able to get some really cheap cubes. Last I was there (in Guangzhou, for the same trip, which, again, was a long time ago, things may be different now), there were a few places (that you could see had cubes just by walking by) that sold twisty puzzles. Shengshou, usually, as far as I could tell.


----------



## windhero (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll be going to Guanzhou next spring for half a year and I'll be visiting Hong Kong often; I'll update this thread then


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 9, 2013)

windhero said:


> I'll be going to Guanzhou next spring for half a year and I'll be visiting Hong Kong often; I'll update this thread then



Make sure to attend lots of competitions! Guangdong and Hong Kong have plenty!


----------



## windhero (Aug 9, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Make sure to attend lots of competitions! Guangdong and Hong Kong have plenty!



I'm not quite sure if I'll be mentally ready even then to be beaten by a bunch of people that are half my age  Maybe I should use this as motivation to get better


----------



## YddEd (Aug 10, 2013)

I hope there is still a hknowstore somewhere in Hong Kong...


----------



## windhero (Aug 10, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I hope there is still a hknowstore somewhere in Hong Kong...



Google maps finds it here:

501 Jaffe Road, Shop 01, 1/F, Red Mall, Causeway Bay
Hong Kong
+852 9511 8916

The phone number is still the same if that counts for anything.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 12, 2013)

windhero said:


> Google maps finds it here:
> 
> 501 Jaffe Road, Shop 01, 1/F, Red Mall, Causeway Bay
> Hong Kong
> ...



I have heard, though, that the rent there is insanely high, roughly 1k USD a month, which is a bit high for one that probably makes most of his money through his online store.


----------



## indy (Apr 13, 2014)

*Any updates as of 2014*



YddEd said:


> I hope there is still a hknowstore somewhere in Hong Kong...



Ok, Im planning a trip to Wan Chai next week and was wondering if anyone has been keeping track of the cubes stores that I can visit. I'm mainlylooking out for a Shengshou or a Dayan Zanchi (3x3x3, 5x5x5 and a bump cube). Any suggestions? Can anyone tell me if the HKnow Store is still at Red Mall Causeway Bay. All help will be appreciated. 

Eagerly looking to come back home with at least one cube!


----------



## kwimango (Jul 4, 2014)

indy said:


> Ok, Im planning a trip to Wan Chai next week and was wondering if anyone has been keeping track of the cubes stores that I can visit. I'm mainlylooking out for a Shengshou or a Dayan Zanchi (3x3x3, 5x5x5 and a bump cube). Any suggestions? Can anyone tell me if the HKnow Store is still at Red Mall Causeway Bay. All help will be appreciated.
> 
> Eagerly looking to come back home with at least one cube!



I'm heading to HK next week. Did you manage to find any stores that are still around?


----------



## holyco (Jul 5, 2014)

indy said:


> Ok, Im planning a trip to Wan Chai next week and was wondering if anyone has been keeping track of the cubes stores that I can visit. I'm mainlylooking out for a Shengshou or a Dayan Zanchi (3x3x3, 5x5x5 and a bump cube). Any suggestions? Can anyone tell me if the HKnow Store is still at Red Mall Causeway Bay. All help will be appreciated.
> 
> Eagerly looking to come back home with at least one cube!



I checked the red mall store is gone
I think the gift shop at the science museum in tsim sha tsui sold dayan cubes a year ago not sure if they've kept up with recent speedcubes


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 5, 2014)

holyco said:


> I checked the red mall store is gone
> I think the gift shop at the science museum in tsim sha tsui sold dayan cubes a year ago not sure if they've kept up with recent speedcubes



Yeah, I think Izo said Calvin moved out of Hong Kong into the mainland or something...


----------



## xsarahx (Jul 15, 2014)

I live in Hong Kong, and I think there's a hknowstore in Causeway Bay (I went last month), hope it's still there. They have the address on their facebook page. But if it's gone, I also know of another cube shop in Amoy Plaza, next to a bookstore. The cubes there are cheaper than hknowstore and they have moyu and dayan cubes too.


----------



## oroumov (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi people !
I'll be in HK for a week starting today. Has anyone got fresh information about shops in HK ? I'm ready to go anywhere but I don't know the city so I'm looking for some recommandations if some shops are still open... (already mentioned or new ones...)
Thanks !!


----------



## holyco (Jun 8, 2015)

nope, I think the science museum sells dayans in the corner of their gift shop n that's abt it.
causeway bay hknowstore is gone I'm pretty sure, and another Shatin store closed two years ago. no luck


----------



## AceEthox (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, this post is old but... I found a shop on Sai Yee Gai last year and I bought a YJ Finhop stickerless (not the best but ok) for only 25$. It's on one of the shops on the side of the roads.


----------



## MartinN13 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am a hongkonger, so I know some about cube shops.
-Most of the toy shops sells 3x3 cubes which is about 3 - 4 US Dollars (22 HKD)
One of the popular ones is YJ Guanlong / Diansheng 3x3
2x2 - Diansheng 2x2 and YJ Guanpo
4x4 - Guansu (Hype!) and Diansheng
5x5 Yuchuang and Diansheng 
By the way, ToysRus in Hong Kong sells rubik's brand cubes

The following cube shops famous places to visit (excluding the cube shops which other people have mentioned above)
Shop 5K311, Dragon Center, Sham Shui Po (There are new cubes recentl)
I bought a Moyu Weipo and a YJ Floppy Cube. There are cubes such as the Valk and the Gans air!
There are newer cubes there...
Shop 129, Sino Centre, Mong Kok (or nearby centres)
I bought so many cubes here...
I bought -- Qiyi Wuhua, Qiyi Valk, 42mm Dayan 3x3, Cong's Design Meiying, Aolong GT, Gans Air, Moyu Lingpo and Moyu Tanglong
More OP Cubes

Aos, Weichuang GTS, Weishi GTS, Aofu, Qiyi Wuque/Wushuang/Wuhua/Wuji
Witeden Cuboids... 

Nearby cube shops
--I bought Weilong GTS and a moyu skewb
Other: Moyu and shengshou pyra/skb
Curvy copter, Square 1, Ghost cubes...

Where to buy rubik's clock?

I ordered one and a Mefferts Pyraminx Duo at Feliks Puzzle in Tsuen Wan. I will receive those cubes later...


----------

